# James Durham: Reformation Scotland interview with Donald John MacLean



## NaphtaliPress (May 8, 2020)

15 minute podcast about James Durham and his legacy.


https://media.blubrry.com/reformationscotland/p/content.blubrry.com/reformationscotland/SFH058-Donald_John_Maclean_interview_about_James_Durham_mixdown.mp3



https://scotlandsforgottenhistory.c...-britain-interview-about-james-durham-sfh058/

'C H Spurgeon said, “If I had lived in Durham’s time, I should never, I think, have wanted to hear any other preacher; I would have sat, both by night and day, to receive the sweet droppings of his honeyed lips.” Who was James Durham and why did he deserve such high regard? There are few people better placed to take us into the life and significance of this man than Donald John MacLean. In this interview we discover a fascinating ministry that continues today.'

Most all of Durham's works are currently available in new editions, see https://www.heritagebooks.org/Search.html#/Search.html?search=james+durham
Spurgeon maybe would have been shocked if transported to hear Durham actually preach. It is said that Durham lacked style or expression, and maybe was even awkard with words in the pulipit, and actgually said he feared often once he started preaching the audience would run from the room. But on paper, it was another matter and for centuries his works were reprinted until a dry spell from the early 1800s until the late twentieth century when they began appearing again in new editions.


----------

